# Aftermarket seats



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Who's got some fitted and has some pics?

How have they changed the seating position? Lower higher etc?

Do they support you better than the standard seats?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have seen the Recaro CS Sportsers and the Tillets used... but definitely in for the updates!









http://speed-freaks.net/i-13393208-...gt-r-tillet-b1-racing-seat-bracket-combo.html


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not so keen on them. Id prefer my legs to be a but more flatter


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc said:


> I have seen the Recaro CS Sportsers and the Tillets used... but definitely in for the updates!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that tiller seat with the GTR logo,,
Great seat and comfy..(REALLY) AMS seat base, 
Gives me another 4inches headroom,,
Goldie


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30553&stc=1&d=1392755862
No padding though, just shiny Carbon,
Goldie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Be interested to see how you find the comfort over a long trip....


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=30553&stc=1&d=1392755862
> No padding though, just shiny Carbon,
> Goldie


thats a bit hardcore!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just about to supply a few people with the bride/cusco option 

pretty cheap for what they are 

and comfy


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

im not to keen on my legs being as high as that, id prefer them to be straighter.

Th ebride/cusco option was what I was looking at. Do they lower the whole seating position?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Matt, what do you call pretty cheap ?
By the way those seats you posted up the other day looked superb
& looked expensive !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

goldgtr35 said:


> I have that tiller seat with the GTR logo,,
> Great seat and comfy..(REALLY) AMS seat base,
> Gives me another 4inches headroom,,
> Goldie


I'd need a booster cushion in yours then LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Matt, what do you call pretty cheap ?
> By the way those seats you posted up the other day looked superb
> & looked expensive !


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc said:


> thats a bit hardcore!


Ive done 600 mile trips and not felt horrid after, i think the standard seat are almost useless on track,IMHO,
put it in as a track day seat about a year ago and still there,
Going on the Euro GTR tour, The only reason i might take it out is my Daughter won't be able to drive it as set mu my driving style,
Goldie


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

matty32 said:


>


Check for me please then Matt ?
Take it container shipment ?
Keith


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its container buddy, but seeing as we are hundreds cheaper per seat than anyone else, its worth waiting for

pm sent


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Ive done 600 mile trips and not felt horrid after, i think the standard seat are almost useless on track,IMHO,
> put it in as a track day seat about a year ago and still there,
> Going on the Euro GTR tour, The only reason i might take it out is my Daughter won't be able to drive it as set mu my driving style,
> Goldie


I'm on the euro trip, so will be interesting to see and try if you don't mind. 

Must admit I was not happy with the seat on track, kept falling out.... Ended up sitting between seat and door on some high speed corners


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

any other lads with pics of there seats?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

grahamc said:


> I'm on the euro trip, so will be interesting to see and try if you don't mind.
> 
> Must admit I was not happy with the seat on track, kept falling out.... Ended up sitting between seat and door on some high speed corners


Your more than welcome.
Goldie


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gio-Sans car


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That seat and car are [email protected] lovely!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well after i bought Gios "hipo34" he bought the 35.

was tuned at Top Secret, before being shipped to Oz after Gio left JP

we supplied the seats and arranged the shipping to Oz


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What seats are they? Rough price per seat?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish you'd hurry up and buy some different seats Graham!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

In some lights, that blue is stunning! That is one of those lights!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il check the seats and get back to you, i think they were a limited run i have to check on file first.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

They look like carbon backed Recaro CS Sportsters.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep Red and Blue are brilliant, anything except Black, white or gay


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes CS Sportsters...roughly 900 without rails to fit (non carbon backed) Got them in the Clio and they are great.


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

You can get them on ebay Spain with carbon backs, £1400 shipped to UK:

Asiento Recaro Sportster CS Carbon-Óptica de Cuero con calefacción Viena ***** | eBay

Mart.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

After the trackday yesterday, new seat are defo on the shopping list


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Gio-Sans car


What seat is this please?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was a limited run / edition recaro, we sourced.


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Anything similar available not worried about carbon back and must drop height


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

not as far as im aware

we ordered those seats about 4 years ago.

can supply any seats made in JP but need to know exactly what you wish to order.


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a couple of seats in my car same as Goldie. Couple of points.

1. Been on 2 trips to the ring and found them surprisingly comfortable.
2. Really hold you tight as I use my car only on track really now.
3. Can use harness or seat belt as no hole in the side.
4. Large weight saving compared to standard.
5. Quality look and feel.

The mounting bracket allows you too tilt the seat how you like it as I have the front of the seat quite flat.

Something to be aware of that caught me out. When I mounted both seats on the AMS brackets, the left side is way lower due to the tunnel on the right of the car. Not a problem in the states with left hand drive but left me positioned way to high. There may be another bracket that solves this issue but my work around was to remove the runners and weld (thanks Goldie) my drivers seat straight to the bracket. This suits me as there is no flex and I feel like I am bolted to the car, however will be a problem for someone who needs to move the seat. 

So just double check the mounting method when trying to lower the drivers seat position.

Hope this helps some...

Anthony


----------



## budfox (Jun 21, 2014)

ants101 said:


> I have a couple of seats in my car same as Goldie. Couple of points.
> 
> 1. Been on 2 trips to the ring and found them surprisingly comfortable.
> 2. Really hold you tight as I use my car only on track really now.
> ...


Hi Anthony, I met u during the "2 days Nurburgring " we talked about you CCX Kit.
Your car is awesome, I like you carbon fiber hood, any suggestion?
What brand is yours?
P.S. Nice new avatar in the Karussel


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

How you doing it was good chatting. What a great couple of days that was. I am going back again on the 6/7 of August....can't get enough of the Nordschleife...

I got my matching bonnet/roof/boot/wing from AMS in Chicago. It was a long wait and expensive with currency conversions, tax and shipping, but the quality is very good and I have not seen that V weave elsewhere. 

Hope to see you again....




budfox said:


> Hi Anthony, I met u during the "2 days Nurburgring " we talked about you CCX Kit.
> Your car is awesome, I like you carbon fiber hood, any suggestion?
> What brand is yours?
> P.S. Nice new avatar in the Karussel


----------



## budfox (Jun 21, 2014)

ants101 said:


> How you doing it was good chatting. What a great couple of days that was. I am going back again on the 6/7 of August....can't get enough of the Nordschleife...
> 
> I got my matching bonnet/roof/boot/wing from AMS in Chicago. It was a long wait and expensive with currency conversions, tax and shipping, but the quality is very good and I have not seen that V weave elsewhere.
> 
> Hope to see you again....


Noooo, Nordschleife again!!!!! You're a ring addict, aren't you
In july it was my first time but surely not my last one, I drove almost 600 km, when I came back home I had the engine in my ears for the next two days.
I found many bonnets on speed for sale and I noticed the AMS one, it looks like nice compared to others, which option is yours?
Can you PM your email so I can ask to you some more questions?
Take care


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

PM sent



budfox said:


> Noooo, Nordschleife again!!!!! You're a ring addict, aren't you
> In july it was my first time but surely not my last one, I drove almost 600 km, when I came back home I had the engine in my ears for the next two days.
> I found many bonnets on speed for sale and I noticed the AMS one, it looks like nice compared to others, which option is yours?
> Can you PM your email so I can ask to you some more questions?
> Take care


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Recaro sportster CS trimmed in grey alcantara with red stitching and SRD logo on the headrest. 

Seats are more comfortable than the standard seats, lighter, but do not have electric seat adjustment or heated function. 

On long drives they are more comfortable than the oem seats, they sit around the same height and have better lumbar support, maybe because they are firmer under the thighs. 

They look the nuts too


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

Liking those recaros.

Where did you get them from, who trimmed them and how much?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

GTsJs said:


> Liking those recaros.
> 
> Where did you get them from, who trimmed them and how much?


+1!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I bought the seats off eBay but they are available from loads of places, Dan @ JDL can source the seats and the bride rails too. Lee @ SRD had to modify the seats slightly to sit on the bride rails but that was the least complicated method as Recaro don't do a seat rail that just drops into the GTR with no fuss. The seats are very tight to the transmission tunnel so the tilt adjuster had to be removed on the insides of the seat but it makes no difference to operation. Seats were trimmed by 'Dave the trimmer' in Milton Keynes, great service and turnaround, trimming quality is great and price was about £1k for both seats if i recall rightly. 

So to summarise:

Seats - £1.5k/pair off eBay
Trimming - £1k/pair
Rails: - £300/both
Fitting: ~£250 but Lee will know more as it was done in conjunction with some other work so it may have been more actually. I know it was not as easy as it looks. 

H


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

H,

Cheers for that.

'Dave the Trimmer' - love it.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

GTsJs said:


> 'Dave the Trimmer' - love it.


Meant to be very good. Used to work for Aston Martin in Newport Pagnell by all accounts and did all the interior (fabric) work ...


----------



## YearOne (Mar 18, 2013)

I spoke to Iain Litchfield and tried these Recaros which are in his car but the drivers seat is still far too high, he said it was to do with the floor pan on the right hand side meaning you can't get the seats low enough. Unless they are a lot lower i'll leave the standard seats for now even though they are so unsupportive.


----------



## fred11 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm 195cm and really want more headroom. Have been waiting a few months for a new subframe for the misano seats which according to Litchfield are being manufactured by Cobra. But I'm getting a bit tired of waiting so if there are other choices which definitely lowers the seats 5-10cm I'm ready...

splking, how much lower are your seats? They look great by the way!


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

This is what I'm getting to mount Recaro Sportsters on:

SP Engineering: Buddyclub Super Low Down Seat Rails - Exterior & Interior - GT-R Life


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

My seats feel about stock height, but at 5ft 11" (at a push ) im not stretched for headroom. I can try and measure it if you want but not sure where to measure from, maybe from the seat where the back of the seat meats the cushion to the roof? Would that be useful? 

H


----------

